# Local SEO Searches



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

When it comes to determining proper keywords for local web-searches, what have you found most people are searching for. It's hard to determine the keywords/phrases that actually work since search volumes can be hard to track when it's a such a niche term.

I would like to hear back from someone that is ranking well in their town as all we've determined to target are ("city name" screen printing) and ("city name" t-shirt printing).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Content that has your address on the landing page and registering with the search engines such as google local. The taxonomy of your site and having the right words in your title on each page. 

We are in the top 5 and often number one for all of our markets.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

binki said:


> ...We are in the top 5 and often number one for all of our markets.


I'm asking which keyphrases you targeted. We've got all of the basic stuff covered that you need to do in regards to registering on sites like Google and Bing, an active blog, our location, Google Places. We're still not ranking at all though locally when you search the targeted keywords we've picked-out. That and I'm not sure how many people are actually searching for screen printing along with their city name in search. It's probly a combo of city name and things like t-shirt printing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They don't need your city name in the search. Google figures that out from the IP address. It takes up to 6 months to star moving up.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What is your website? I can take a look


----------



## HashtagsApparel (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you take a look of mine ? I would liek to see what do you think !!!

Live Hashtags Apparel

Thank you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You might get better results if you start your own thread with what you want to know or find out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

HashtagsApparel said:


> Can you take a look of mine ? I would liek to see what do you think !!!
> 
> Live Hashtags Apparel
> 
> Thank you


other than the trademark infringement and a blank custom hat collection catalog and no physical address on your site it looks ok. what kind of input are you looking for?


----------



## HashtagsApparel (Jul 31, 2013)

Why thetrademark infringement???

Basically it's a site where you can create your own shirt or cap with the hashtag that identifies you. For Example # Binki

I totally forgot to add the address on the contact section !!!

Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

HashtagsApparel said:


> Why thetrademark infringement???


facebook logo in your collection. borderline counterfeiting.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

codyjoe said:


> When it comes to determining proper keywords for local web-searches, what have you found most people are searching for. It's hard to determine the keywords/phrases that actually work since search volumes can be hard to track when it's a such a niche term.
> 
> I would like to hear back from someone that is ranking well in their town as all we've determined to target are ("city name" screen printing) and ("city name" t-shirt printing).


I would first recommend that you enhance your meta title and description to include the the city/state you are targeting.

Example:
"Grand Rapids, MI - Custom T-Shirts and Embroidery by Graphix Outlet".

Your on page copy looks fine to me. Keep in mind that it's important to include the keywords you are targeting in the meta title, description and the body of the page, then wait


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wrkalot said:


> I would first recommend that you enhance your meta title and description to include the the city/state you are targeting.
> 
> Example:
> "Grand Rapids, MI - Custom T-Shirts and Embroidery by Graphix Outlet".


That is a good point. The search engines crawl the web about every 6 weeks. But you can speed that up a little by registering again after the changes are made.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

All of my sites get crawled every day but it can take a bit before any changes are reflected in the search result snippets, and even longer before any change in rankings (up or down).

I'm not sure who told you they only crawl every 6 weeks, and I'm not sure what you mean by "registering".


----------



## Logo My Stuff (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey @codyjoe, the keyword question that you're asking really doesn't have one true answer. I understand your question....analytics aren't as helpful to us as in some markets because not that many people search for what we do. I mentioned this in another forum I think. Use the common sense keywords, screen printing etc...but then figure out a niche that you like to print and then come up with a list of keywords for the niche. Google Webmaster Tools videos tell us that big guys dominate the common sense words (you still need to have them) and that we need to concentrate on long tail keywords....so for instance ... "women's ministry t-shirts" or "daytona beach motorcyle club screen printing"...idk, maybe not the best examples but still you get the point. I think everyone that goes into seo starts out by thinking about doing what Customink and the like have already been doing for 15 years. ( i know i did)....the people that really succeed online are people that understand and focus on a more narrow market. There are 7,000,000,000 as in BILLION people in the world.. Hope this helps and good luck with your SEO!


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I include the geographical regions (names of) in my keywords.
And it appears to work. I rank fairly high (top 5) when someone searches for my services within my area.
Don't know if you've tried that approach. 

I Hope I'm understanding the question correctly. 

Peter


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

So based on everyone's feedback, you believe more people would be searching for "custom t-shirts" in the area versus "screen printing" or "t shirt printing"?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I believe often the customer doesn't know or care how the
Shirts are done. They just know they need a custom job done.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wrkalot said:


> .
> 
> I'm not sure who told you they only crawl every 6 weeks, and I'm not sure what you mean by "registering".


Six weeks is a guideline to start moving in the SEO. You can go to google/yahoo/bing and register with them to speed up them adding your site to their indexing. You can also register with Google Local which helps also.


----------

